

Middle management is one of the biggest enemies of creativity - bootload
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonathonkeats/2015/05/27/mbf-10th-anniversary-maximilian-busser-is-making-outrageous-230000-watches-and-his-business-is-thriving

======
SixSigma
Wrong link

